# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ναύτης Ι [Naftis I - Egea, Ίστερν Μπριτζ]

## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Έχω τραβήξει αυτή την παντόφλα στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα, άγνωστο πότε, δεν την έχω ξαναδεί και δεν ξέρω που δουλεύει. Μερικές φωτο πως ήλθε και πως έφυγε. Γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Παντελη αυτη η παντοφλα ηταν στο Ριο-Αντιρριο με το ονομα Ναυτηs Ι

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω φίλε Corfu. Εγώ έτσι την έχω τραβήξει περίπου το 2007.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAYTIS II στο ριο του φεβρουαριου 2002

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107252

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους σπεσιαλιστες παντοφολογους tasos@@@, pantelis 2009,Thanasis 89

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωστή ! Πολύ όμορφη ! Αυτό θα πει ξεχειλωμένη παντόφλα !

----------


## xaloba

Το λατινικο ΙΙ που το βλεπετε ρε παιδια, Ναυτης Ι λεγοταν η παντοφλα και μετεπειτα Eastern Bridge I.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα που είπατε Eastern Bridge I. Μήπως (λέω μήπως) είχε πάρει και το όνομα Αγ. Χαράλαμπος?.Ορίστε μερικές φωτο απο το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη τραβηγμένες στις 04/03/2007. Κάπου έιχα διαβάσει ότι έκανε δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Κώ & Bodrum για εταιρεία Ελληνο-Τουρκικών συμφερόντων και στο τέλος βυθίστηκε στη Σμύρνη κάπου το 2009. 
Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, Thanasis89, Appia_1978, Ellinis & xaloba :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107340

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107341

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107342

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107343

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107344

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα που χάθηκε είναι το Eastern Bridge I (e.x. Ναύτης Ι).
Κατασκευάστηκε (απ' ότι μου είχε πει παλαιά καραβάνα της Σαλαμίνας) το 1967 στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη-Τσορτανίδη στο Πέραμα και έκανε δρομολόγεια Ρίο - Αντίριο. Όποιος ξερει κάτι παρα πάνω......δεκτό.
Εγώ έχω φωτο απο τον Μάρτιο 2007 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με το νέο του όνομα και μου είχαν πει ότι θα έκανε δρομολόγειο Κώ - Bodrum. 
Στις 22 Ιουνίου 2009 βάση αυτού του ρεπορτάζ βυθίστηκε και το πήγαν στην Aliaga για scrap. Κρίμα για το πλοίο.
Εδώ την ώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να το πλένουν, θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες.
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.


EASTERN BRIDGE I 04.jpgEASTERN BRIDGE I 08.jpg

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φιλε Παντελή για τις φωτογραφίες που συνέχεια βάζεις στα παλιά ανοιχτά φέρρι-μπωτ. Νομίζω οτι όλοι μας λίγο-πολύ με αυτό τον τρόπο απολαμβάνουμε τα περασμένα μεγαλεία μας ...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευχαριστούμε φιλε Παντελή για τις φωτογραφίες που συνέχεια βάζεις στα παλιά ανοιχτά φέρρι-μπωτ. Νομίζω οτι όλοι μας λίγο-πολύ με αυτό τον τρόπο απολαμβάνουμε τα περασμένα μεγαλεία μας ...


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου......... Περασμένα μεγαλεία. 
Ορισμένα χάθηκαν, αλλά με τη βοήθεια όλων μας θα τα επαναφέρουμε στη θέση που τους αξίζει. Γιατί όλα αυτά τα ανοικτού τύπου, έφεραν τη δόμιση και τη συγκοινωνία σε πολλά νησιά της Ελλάδος και όχι μόνο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

eastern bridge 1 στις 15-7-2007 το που δεν το θυμαμαι

flip flop (27).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κατασκευάστηκε (απ' ότι μου είχε πει παλαιά καραβάνα της Σαλαμίνας) το 1967 στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη-Τσορτανίδη στο Πέραμα και έκανε δρομολόγεια Ρίο - Αντίριο. Όποιος ξερει κάτι παρα πάνω......δεκτό.
> Εγώ έχω φωτο απο τον Μάρτιο 2007 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με το νέο του όνομα και μου είχαν πει ότι θα έκανε δρομολόγειο Κώ - Bodrum. 
> Στις 22 Ιουνίου 2009 βάση αυτού του ρεπορτάζ βυθίστηκε και το πήγαν στην Aliaga για scrap.


Να διορθώσουμε αλλά και να προσθέσουμε κάποια πράγματα στο ιστορικό του πλοίου. Πράγματι ναυπηγήθηκε το _1967_ στο ναυπηγείο _Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη_ στο Πέραμα με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 2731_, και έφερε αριθμό *ΙΜΟ 8999295* τον οποίο όμως απέκτησε μετά την συμπλήρωση τριανταπενταετίας όταν και ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ. Το "νέο του όνομα" _ΙΣΤΕΡΝ ΜΠΡΙΤΖ_ που αναφέρει ο Παντελής, το είχε αποκτήσει το _2005_, και με αυτό το όνομα και υπό Ελληνική σημαία δούλεψε ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ στην χώρα μας. Τον Μάρτιο του _2007_ που το είχε δει και φωτογραφήσει ο Παντελής στου Παναγιωτάκη, μετονομάστηκε σε _EGEA_ και με αυτό το όνομα και υπό Παναμαική σημαία δούλεψε για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα στο ανατολικό Αιγαίο.

Να πούμε ακόμα, ότι το πλοίο δεν βυθίστηκε στις 22 Ιουνίου 2009, απλά τότε έγινε το ρεπορτάζ που υπέδειξε ο Παντελής. Το _EGEA_ ανετράπη και βυθίστηκε tον Νοέμβριο _2008_ σε αγκυροβόλιο στην περιοχή της Σμύρνης, όπου βρισκόταν δεμένο και παροπλισμένο από τα μέσα του _2007_ λόγω πιθανής κατάσχεσης. Το _Ιούνιο 2009_ (που έγινε το ρεπορτάζ) ανελκύστηκε και κατόπιν ρυμουλκήθηκε στην παραλία του Aliaga όπου και διαλύθηκε το ίδιο καλοκαίρι.

Ας δούμε τέλος και μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου, _για πρώτη φορά στην πρώτη του μορφή_, αυτήν δηλαδή με την οποία κατασκευάστηκε πριν την αμφιβόλου αισθητικής μετασκευή (για να το πω ευγενικά) που δέχτηκε αργότερα.

_Αύγουστος 1975 στο Ρίο_.
flickr_lazmorph84_08-1975.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - lazmorph84_

Μπορούμε βέβαια πολύ εύκολα να διακρίνουμε, και να πούμε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, ότι ήταν αδελφό πλοίο και μάλιστα πανομοιότυπο, με το _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ Ι_ το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί επίσης το 1967, αλλά στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ του Περάματος (περισσότερα _εδώ_). Ίσως έτσι εξηγείται και το _"Ι"_ που έφεραν και τα δύο φέρρυ στο όνομα τους. Πιθανόν δηλαδή δεν επρόκειτο για αρίθμηση αλλά για κάποιο αρχικό επώνυμου.

----------


## sotos89

Για την ιστορία επίσης να αναφέρουμε οτι το πλοίο διέθετε 2 μηχανές της General motors 16-278A 6aκυλιδρες με ιπποδύναμη 500 ίππων περίπου μοντέλου της δεκαετίας του '40

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι οι ιδιες που φοραγε και το Ατζελα

----------


## sotos89

Ακριβως φιλε BEN BRUCE .Μονο που του Ναυτη ηταν πολυ πιο μικρες και πολυ πιο παλιες ενω της Ατζελας ηταν της δεκαετίας που κατασκευάστηκε.Να φανταστείς ηταν τοσο παλιες και ξεχαρβαλωμενες που εβαζαν (χαχα μρτυς μου ο θειος μου που ειχε 20 χρονια εκει) ελληνικο καφε στις μηχανες το λογο δεν τον θυμαμαι ας μου πουνε αυτοι που γνωρίζουν καλυτερα απο μηχανολογικά......

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ ήξερα ότι έβαζαν Ελληνικό καφέ την δεκαετία 70-80 στα αγωνιστικά αυτ/τα  όταν από πέτρες τρυπούσε το ψυγείο νερού. 
Τώρα γιατί το κάνανε στο πλοίο........

----------


## sotos89

Παντος σχετικά με την ψυξη ειχε να κανει ο ελληνικός καφες.θα ρωτησω το θειο μου και την επομενη φορα θα σας απαντησω με βεβαιοτητα...

----------


## roussosf

> Εγώ ήξερα ότι έβαζαν Ελληνικό καφέ την δεκαετία 70-80 στα αγωνιστικά αυτ/τα  όταν από πέτρες τρυπούσε το ψυγείο νερού. 
> Τώρα γιατί το κάνανε στο πλοίο........


όχι μόνο στα αγωνιστικά ,αλλά και σε όσα είχαν πρόβλημα με διαρροή στα σύστημα ψύξης .
τα αυτοκίνητα εκείνης της εποχής δεν είχαν paraflu σε κλειστό κύκλωμα με δοχείο διαστολής (expansion) είχαν νεράκι του Θεούλη και μάλιστα ότι νερό υπήρχε .Για απεσταγμένο ούτε συζήτηση μόνο αν ήταν βρόχινο
Ο ελληνικός καφές είχε την ιδιότητα να φράζει τυχόν τριχοειδή ανοίγματα του ψυγείου
μεσοβέζικη λύση αλλά έκανε δουλειά
κάτι ανάλογο θα είχε και το συστημα ψύξης της μηχανής του πλοίου 
κάποια διαρροή και το ....ποτίζαν με καφέ

----------


## sotos89

Συγνώμη για την παραπληροφορηση οι μηχανές του πλοιου ηταν 8κυλινδες με ιπποδυναμη αυτη που ανεφερα και οχι 6κυλιδνρες.Οσο για τον καφέ τον τοποθετουσαν στο έμβολο της μηχανης οταν το συστημα ψυξης ειχε καποιες μικροδιαρροες  και ο καφες τα καλυπτε εως και 2-3 μερες.Τέλως να αναφέρουμε (εαν δεν εχει αναφερθει) οτι το πλοιο στη ζωη του έφαγε 3 μετασκευες με την τελευταια του να έγινε το 96΄ οπου μεγάλωσε σε μήκος και πήρε την τελική του μορφή..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Για την ιστορία επίσης να αναφέρουμε οτι το πλοίο διέθετε 2 μηχανές της General motors 16-278A 6aκυλιδρες με ιπποδύναμη 500 ίππων περίπου μοντέλου της δεκαετίας του '40





> Συγνώμη για την παραπληροφορηση οι μηχανές του πλοιου ηταν 8κυλινδες με ιπποδυναμη αυτη που ανεφερα και οχι 6κυλιδνρες.Οσο για τον καφέ τον τοποθετουσαν στο έμβολο της μηχανης οταν το συστημα ψυξης ειχε καποιες μικροδιαρροες  και ο καφες τα καλυπτε εως και 2-3 μερες.Τέλως να αναφέρουμε (εαν δεν εχει αναφερθει) οτι το πλοιο στη ζωη του έφαγε 3 μετασκευες με την τελευταια του να έγινε το 96΄ οπου μεγάλωσε σε μήκος και πήρε την τελική του μορφή..


Αν ήταν 16-278A τότε ήταν δεκαεξακύλινδρες όπως δείχνει και το 16 η μηχανή έχει 16 κυλίνδρους 8 και 8 σε διαταξη V. Ήταν οι μηχανές που είχαν τα αμερικάνικα υποβρύχια, αρματαγωγά, αντιτορπιλικά συνοδείας (σαν τα δικά μας Θηρία) και αρκετά βοηθητικά πλοία του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού στον πόλεμο. Τις θεωρούσαν πολύ αξιόπιστες μηχανές. Τέτοιες μηχανές αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε το Άτζελα
fig3-06.jpgfig3-07.jpgΠηγή εικόνων

Μάλλον οι μηχανές του Νάυτης Ι ήταν 8-278Α δηλαδή το μισό της μηχανής παραπάνω, με 8 κυλίδρους σε διάταξη V. H 8-278Α όντως έβγαζε 510 ίππους (380 kW) στις 600 στροφές. Τις είχαν πολλά βαπόρια για ηλεκτρομηχανές. 

Το σύστημα ψύξης περιλάμβανε να περνά γλυκό νερό από το χιτώνιο του κυλίνδρου όπως βλπέυμε παρακάτω.
fig8-14.jpg Το βλέπουμε και στην τομή παραπάνω εκεί που λέει cylinder liner. 

Υποθέτω ότι έριχναν καφές στο χιτώνιο για να κλείνει μικρορωγμές.

----------


## sotos89

Πάνο εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο 8-278Α σ ηταν απλώς σκεφτόμουν την Ατζελα εκεινη τη στιγμή.Αν δεν κανω λάθος τις είχαν πάρει απο παρόπλισμένο ναρκαλιευτικό αμερικάνικο νομιζω.το 16-278Α επειδή είχε πολύ μεγαλυτρερη ιπποδύναμη τα εβαζαν σε πολύ μεγαλυτερα πλοια και κυριως στα υποβρυχια.Βεβαια υπηρχαν και αλλα μοντελα το 248 και το 268 παρόμοια με το 278 αλλα προγενεστερης εποχής.και βεβαιως υπηρχαν και 6κυλινδρες και 8κυλιδρες σαν του Ναυτη και 12κυλινδρες τα οποια χρησιμοποιηθηκαν και χρησιμοποιουνται ακομα στα αμερικανικα ρυμουλκα και 16κυλινδρες σαν τησ Ατζελας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι 248 πχ 16-248 ήταν ίδιες με τις 278 δηλαδή σε διάταξη V αλλά είχαν λίογο μικρότερη διάμετρο κυλίνδρων. Οι 278 είχαν διάμεττρο 8 ίντσες και 3/4 (δηλαδή 222,25 χιλιοστά) ενώ οι 268 είχαν διάμετρο κυλίνδρου 8,5 ίντσες (215,9 χιλιοστά), η διαδρομή του εμβόλου ήταν και στις δύο 10,5 ίντσες (266,7 χιλιοστά). Δηλάδή μια 248 είχε λιγότερα "κυβικά" σε σχέση με μια 278 με τους ίδιους κυλίνδρους. Οι 268 ήταν λίγο πιο πολύστροφες.

Αν ήταν από ναρκαλιευτικό με βάζει σε σκέψεις μήπως Ναύτης Ι είχε μηχανές 8-268. Τέτοιες μηχανές είχαν αρκετά ναρκαλιευτικά όπως αυτό που μετέπειτα έγινε το Καλυψώ του Κουστώ (αν μπορέι ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ να μας βιοηθήσει αν είχαμε τέτοια στην Ελλάδα που να παροπλιστηκαν τη δεκαετία του 1960 ). Οι 268 είχαν μικρτότερους κυλίνδρους από τις 278 με διάμετρο 6 ίντσες και 3/8 (161,9 χιλιοστά) και διαδρομή εμβόλου 7 ίντσες (177,8 χιλιοστά ). Οι 268 δεν έιχαν τους κυλίνδρους σε διάταξη V αλλά σε σειρά, όπως βλπέπυμε στις παρακάτω εικόνες μιας 8-268:
fig12-03.jpgfig12-04.jpg

Όπως βλέπουμε στα παραπάνω σχέδια το σύστημα ψύξης είναι το ίδιο με τις 278 δηλαδή με γλυκό νερό να περνά μέσα από τα χιτώνια των κυλίνδρων, στην τομή δεξιά φάινεται και η παροχή του νερού της ψήξης. Οπότε και σε αυτές θα χρειαζόταν να ρίχνουν καφέ για να κλέινουν μικροδιαροές. Να κάνω και μια εικασία ότι μπορέι αν μην έβρισκαν έυκολα ανταλακτικά χιτώνια για 268 και ανγκάζονταν να κάνουν τις πατέντες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAYTHΣ Ι το 2002 στο Ριο.Υπαρχουν διαφορες σε σχεση με την επομενη φαση του ως Ιστερν Μπριτζ

scans 2010 (284).jpg

----------


## sotos89

Κι  ομώς φιλε Παναγιωτη πάλι εχεις δίκιο και έπειτα απο δική μου διασταυρωση σήμερα να ξεκαθαρίουμε πλέον χωρίς άλλα λάθη οτι ο Ναυτης Ι διεθεται 2 μηχανες της general motors τυπος 8-268 χωρίς διαταξη V.Oι συνολικά 8 κυλινδροί του ηταν σε σειρα....Απλώς ακουγοντας cleveland diesel πήγε το μυαλό μου σε διαταξη V αλλα πάλι κατι δεν μου κόλλαγε.Αναμένω σε λιγες μέρες φωτογραφίες απο τις μήχανες ......

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΝΑΥΤΗΣ στο ναυπηγειο Αναστασιαδη http://costasa49.wix.com/nafpigioperama#!/c9js

62.jpg621.jpg631.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι είδα αυτή η φωτο που μου έστειλε φίλος δεν υπάρχει στο θέμα του. Επάνω αναγράφετε ένα όνομα και μάλλον σε αυτόν ανήκει. Ούτε χρονολογία ξέρω ούτε που είναι τραβηγμένη. Πάντως *δεν είναι δική μου*, το λέω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. 

Rio-(2).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να μην κάνουμε κι εμείς αυτά που μας κάνουν, να πω ότι την παραπάνω φωτό την έχω δει στην gallery του _rio-antirrio.blogspot_. Τώρα, αν και εκεί την έχουν πάρει από κάπου αλλού (άλλο site) δεν το γνωρίζω.

Είναι τραβηγμένη στο Αντίρριο, πιθανότατα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60. Η παντόφλα σε δεύτερο πλάνο είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_, από τις ομορφότερες μετασκευές πρώην αποβατικού Mk4.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ φίλε μου όπως έγραψα μου..... την έστειλε φίλος και δεν *είναι δική μου*. ¶ρα δεν κάνω αυτά που μας κάνουν και όποια θέματα ανεβάζω βάζω το link. :Abnormal:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τον Μάρτιο του _2007_ που το είχε δει και φωτογραφήσει ο Παντελής στου Παναγιωτάκη, μετονομάστηκε σε _EGEA_ και με αυτό το όνομα και υπό Παναμαική σημαία δούλεψε για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα στο ανατολικό Αιγαίο.
> 
> Να πούμε ακόμα, ότι το πλοίο δεν βυθίστηκε στις 22 Ιουνίου 2009, απλά τότε έγινε το ρεπορτάζ που υπέδειξε ο Παντελής. Το _EGEA_ ανετράπη και βυθίστηκε tον Νοέμβριο _2008_ σε αγκυροβόλιο στην περιοχή της Σμύρνης στην Τουρκία, όπου βρισκόταν δεμένο και παροπλισμένο από τα μέσα του _2007_ λόγω πιθανής κατάσχεσης. Το _Ιούνιο 2009_ (που έγινε το ρεπορτάζ) ανελκύστηκε και κατόπιν ρυμουλκήθηκε στην παραλία του Aliaga όπου και διαλύθηκε το ίδιο καλοκαίρι.


Μία αναπάντεχη και συνάμα "οριακή" για το πλοίο φωτογραφία.

07.jpg

Ανέβηκε μόλις χθες στη σελίδα του _Selim San_ στο instagram,με κυρίως θέμα ένα πολεμικό πλοίο, στο φόντο όμως διακρίνεται και το παλιό μας φέρρυ. Και έγραψα οριακή, διότι έχει τραβηχτεί στην θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σμύρνης τον _Ιούνιο 2007_, τρεις μήνες μόνο μετά την μετονομασία του σε _EGEA_, και ελάχιστο διάστημα πριν παροπλιστεί στη Σμύρνη και ημιβυθιστεί ένα χρόνο αργότερα όποτε και ήρθε το αναπόφευκτο τέλος του. Με την ευκαιρία, να δούμε και μία φωτό (δυστυχώς σε πολύ χαμηλή ανάλυση) από το διάστημα που είχε παραμείνει ημιβυθισμένο.

gurcugemileri.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tο πολεμικό είναι το βρετανικό ναρκοθηρευτικό HMS HURWORTH αδελφό με τα δικά μας ΕΥΡΩΠΗ κ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΩ,κλάσης Ηunt.

----------

